# Does anyone know any good vinyl supplier in China?



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone know any good supplier of good vinyl from China?


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Have you tried searching on Alibaba?


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes I have but there are so many that it is hard to know which ones are the good ones and which vinyls are safe (non-toxic) so I was kind of hoping someone who already has a reliable supplier could help me here.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you are not bringing a boat load, I mean several hundred master rolls, you are better off buying in the USA assuming you live here. Especially important in getting authentic documentation of the vinyl. Importing is not a piece of cake


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Vinyl is pretty inexpensive anyway and as Charles stated unless you are bringing in a fairly large amount the shipping & custom fees will eat up any savings you may have had. Even if you find someone to sell you 1 large master roll, it is so heavy the shipping will be so much that you could buy several colors here. Also you don't no which vinyl is safe and which ones are not when buying from Alibaba, even if they supply you the data sheet. If that is a big issue for you then it may be best to deal with a reputable local company.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I have e-mailed a couple of suppliers I found on AliBaba and got replies from all of them. Most of them have Chinese and Korean quality vinyl. So now I need to find the good ones among them.


----------



## mister lee (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been pretty happy with CreativeBead. 
Much cheaper than prices in Australia.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

They seem to be selling 100 different heat transfer films. How did you ever find out which is the best?


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

What's would you guys say the average price you pay for vinyl I usually pay £5 per meter.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Good and China do not go good together. Sounds like,"where can I get good and cheap".


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

At Alibaba there are basically 7 or 8 companies selling heat transfer in large quantities. 1 from Taiwan 2 from Korea and the remaining are from China. I didn't see much difference in the products they sell and prices seem to be very much about the same as well as rolls size and quantity, too.


----------

